# Remote IVR Quality Assurance Supervisor Wanted



## jschmutz (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Fellow Coders!

Aviacode is looking for a part-time or full-time *ROCK STAR **Interventional Radiology* coder that can also code diagnostic radiology.  This is a remote contracted position but you must be able to commit to a minimum of 15 hours a week.

• Reports to: Coding Supervisor
• Employment Status: Remote Contracted Position

*Position Summary*
Contracted coder to do quality assurance on interventional radiology charts, and to code diagnostic radiology charts with a coding accuracy of 95% or above. Must be able to commit to a minimum of 15 hours a week. 

*Skills & Qualifications*
•	Must be able to commit a minimum of 15 hours a week
•	CIRCC certification
•	5+ years' experience actively coding interventional radiology (not abstracting)
•	CPC or RCC coding certification
•	3+ years' experience actively coding diagnostic radiology
•	Own computer with windows (not MAC) and high speed internet
•	Strong attention to detail
•	Aptitude for effectively handling stressful situations, prioritizing work, and meeting deadlines
•	Self-motivated, goal-oriented, and persistent; very organized and possess exceptional written and verbal communication skills
•	Experience in nuclear medicine and/or interventional radiology a plus

*Background on Aviacode:*
Aviacode is a coding company. We code for physicians, hospitals, and ASC's in their system via VPN, or on our own coding platform called Procoder. Clients send their medical records, op-reports, visit notes, etc., to us, to then be coded by us on our coding platform. After the reports are coded (and checked by a quality assurance supervisor) the coding results are sent back to the client either electronically where they are automatically entered into the clients system, or manually where the client will then manually enter them into their system.

If you are interested in this position, and you meet or exceed the qualifications listed above, please email your resume in a .doc format to Jennifer Schmutz at [COLOR="Blue"]Jennifer.Schmutz@aviacode.com[/COLOR] and in the subject header put "*IVR QA - Your Name*"

Please do not apply if you do not *meet or exceed* the above qualifications.


----------



## EikaMTGQueen (May 21, 2013)

Has this position been filled yet?

Thanks
Erica CIRCC, RCC


----------

